# Lapel Choke from Closed Guard



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2008)

[yt]RMPo1DYPCnE&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## joemoplata (Apr 3, 2008)

I love this choke, I get it more than any other from closed guard and also from side control.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2008)

That is a nice choke. Thank you for sharing


----------



## allenjp (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you think this is something that could be accomplished if your opponent is wearing a tee-shirt, or a sweatshirt/ Jacket?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

You could accomplish this choke with a jacket but probably not a t-shirt or sweatshirt as they do not quite manipulate the same way.  This particular choke is more of a sporting variety though you could use it in self defense if you had to.  Still there are several easier chokes that I would rely on.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 28, 2008)

A varient of that choke will work with a t-shirt.  Slide your hands in DEEP on either side of the neck, grasping the inside of the collar of the t-shirt.  Your forearms will be crossed in an "x" like in the video.  Now, pull your hands together as if your forearms were a pair of scissors.  You'll have to try that one out with a partner as the written word is not adequate to convey what I'm talking about.  Maybe, as Brian is the master of finding these vids, he could find one?  As he (Brian) said, though, it's not my first choice for a SD choke.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> A varient of that choke will work with a t-shirt. Slide your hands in DEEP on either side of the neck, grasping the inside of the collar of the t-shirt. Your forearms will be crossed in an "x" like in the video. Now, pull your hands together as if your forearms were a pair of scissors. You'll have to try that one out with a partner as the written word is not adequate to convey what I'm talking about. Maybe, as Brian is the master of finding these vids, he could find one? As he (Brian) said, though, it's not my first choice for a SD choke.


 
Yes there are several good collar chokes with a t-shirt though I personally do not like to rely on a collar choke with a t-shirt collar for self defense purposes.  Still if they have a t-shirt and you can pull the t-shirt up from the back and bunch it all together you can form a collar in the back and then do a simple collar choke as described by theletch above.  Structurally then the t-shirt works as it is reinforced with the entire back cloth of the shirt.  Still that is alot of work to do in the moment and for self defense not that practical when you can just go for a side naked choke.


----------



## allenjp (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never heard of a side naked choke before but it sounds pretty interesting...I have so much to learn...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

allenjp said:


> I have never heard of a side naked choke before but it sounds pretty interesting...I have so much to learn...


 
Here is a variation of it called an arm triangle.  I use the term side naked and I know there are a few other terms out there.





 
Anyways this gentleman Don Daly II is a beast as I used to train with him way, way back in the day.  He is a very, very good BJJ practitioner.  Enjoy.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful counter to the cross choke there, Brian.  We worked the cross this Sunday in class.  Next month when we do our grappling class we'll work that counter.  Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 28, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Beautiful counter to the cross choke there, Brian. We worked the cross this Sunday in class. Next month when we do our grappling class we'll work that counter. Thanks.


 
Glad you liked it.


----------



## allenjp (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice, thanks.


----------

